# 2nd wed aniversary



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

cooeeeee  
its my 2nd wed ani in aug woop woop i think its cotten so any ideas as to what to get hubby would be great  as soo stuck!!! xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya, congratulations, our 4th anniversary is August.. a good time for them 

Just had a look on the tinterweb and 2nd is traditionally cotton, however the modern version is china   how they are linked I do not know!

some info from the site ..

Cotton. As a material, cotton is both durable and versatile. These are both important qualities in a successful marriage. Cotton has also been known as a symbol of great prosperity.

2nd Anniversary Contemporary/Modern Gift: 
China. Many people describe love as being elegant and beautiful. In the same way many people view love, china is seen as elegant and beautiful, too.

2nd Anniversary Gemstone: 
Garnet.

2nd Anniversary Color:
Red.
2nd Anniversary Flower: 
Cosmos. 

The meaning of the cosmos flower is modesty.

Gift Suggestions to Make for your 2nd Anniversary: 
Put together a gift basket that has a variety of Cosmos seeds, along with a pair of cotton garden gloves, and a coupon on red paper stating your willingness to help plant the seeds.

(all from marriage.about.com)

All the best and hope you get spoilt rotten 

Corrina xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Some cotton pants   a nice mug ..depends what budget you are on hunny   if budget no problem then two pairs of pants  

Cat x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol how about come cotton pants in a mug!! covers all the bases then


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Why didn't I think of that ..and maybe a nice pair for you too hun  
Cat x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

carrie3479 said:


> lol how about come cotton pants in a mug!! covers all the bases then


well yes pants certainly do 'cover bases' IYKWIM


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

you girls are craazy!!
carrie thankyou for the research!!   xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

not a problem hunny,
I was showing DH the 4th anniversary and beyond gift ideas, I think it was 47th anniversary you are ment to give Land to you hubby/wife! cant wait for that lol

Hope you have a great anniversary 

Corrina xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

gawd! if i make it to 47 years then my hubby will dig up my garden and present me with it the git.


----------

